# Riding Motorcycles When You Have Young Kids At Home....



## moshe_levy (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi All-

My new video focuses on the controversial issue of riding motorcycles when you still have young kids at home. Some give up riding altogether. Some curtail it. And some keep on going.... How did you handle it?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnV5vW92RF8

-MKL


----------

